# Thinking of returning to Dish w/722k questions



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've read a few threads about this model, but still have a couple of questions.

1. Am I correct that it doesn't come with OTA? I had a Vip622 when I was with Dish a year and a half ago and it did.

2. Assuming #1 is correct, what do I do if I need OTA because Dish is not providing the locals in HD?

3. Also read about an external OTA module, so I assume that answers 1 and 2. How many tuners are in it? And if it is more than one, does that mean you could record 4 events at the same time?

4. Assuming that I need that module, what are the odds I could get it for free?

The prime reason for considering the return is the DVR. The HR21 I have from Direct is becoming more of an irritant than a useful tool and I have fond memories of the Vip622.

Thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

1 - 4. OTA is an optional module. Around 30 bucks and will provide 2 additional OTA tuners allowing you to record up to 4 tuners at one time. 

Chance of getting it free. NO clue.. My guess is no chance.. If you don't want the 2 additional tuners and are willing to pay for it.. Go with the 722. Gives you one OTA tuner for free.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> 1 - 4. OTA is an optional module. Around 30 bucks and will provide 2 additional OTA tuners allowing you to record up to 4 tuners at one time.
> 
> Chance of getting it free. NO clue.. My guess is no chance.. If you don't want the 2 additional tuners and are willing to pay for it.. Go with the 722. Gives you one OTA tuner for free.


One would be OK, that's what I had in the 622. And my local area is on the list for HD and way overdue from the last time I saw a guesstimate from Dish about it.

I didn't see the 722 on the web when I was fiddling around with the ordering stuff, so I guess I'll have to ask for it when/if I call...

thanks


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

If you need the OTA module for a vip722k, there's a good chance you can finagle one for free, provided they aren't giving you a lot of other things as a returning/new customer. It's very nice having two OTA tuners AND two satellite tuners.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, it won't be an OTA module that scotches the deal.

I expect at minimum to get the new sign up stuff, anything else would be pure gravy. But if they don't offer what a new contract is doing, then it won't happen. That's because this IS a new contract having the same requirements on my part that anyone else would have.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> 1 - 4. OTA is an optional module. Around 30 bucks and will provide 2 additional OTA tuners allowing you to record up to 4 tuners at one time.
> 
> Chance of getting it free. NO clue.. My guess is no chance.. If you don't want the 2 additional tuners and are willing to pay for it.. Go with the 722. Gives you one OTA tuner for free.


Ron, I think you meant "...will provide 1 additional OTA tuner..." because they already come with one built in, right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. the one OTA Tuner I was referring to with the 722 was the one that come built in. There is no optional OTA module with the 722.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

622 and 722 come with a single OTA ATSC tuner built in.

The 722k (and the 222k) have no built-in OTA tuner, but both accept the (same) *optional* OTA tuner module, which has 2 OTA ATSC tuners. The chances of getting the optional OTA module for free is very, very close to zero.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Besides recording 4 things at once, the other benefit of the 2 OTA tuners is that you can watch OTA channels from TV2 if you run in Dual mode.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I just finished the order. Thanks to those that responded.

I ordered the 722k and the OTA module. They were willing to send the 722 but not willing to give the OTA module for free. I figured $30 is cheap enough for what it does and having 4 recording sources is very nice.

The package deal is as it shows on the website for a new customer. Basically $35 off for 6 months for the package I ordered, plus $10 off for 3 months for the HD Platinum add-on. Free Protection plan for 9 months, free hbo/showtime for 3 months and Cinemax for a penny a year.

Total less than $50 average for the first 6 months. 

Installation is Saturday.

Again thanks for the responses.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As much as I love free... I would choose to pay the $30 for the OTA module and get a 722K myself as well, vs taking the "free" 722.

Dual OTA tuners, ability to watch OTA on TV2 in dual mode are enough better functionality to sell me on a one-time fee like that. Heck, many of us had to pay more than that just to get a 622 HD DVR back in the day a couple of years ago.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's my thinking too. I got from Dish what I expected to get as a returning customer, the same deal that a new sub gets. They don't get a free module, why should I? I did ask though because you never know.

And it all falls into my thinking on new contracts. New contracts are new deals and subject to negotiation. And in negotiation, sometimes you get all you want, sometimes you have to give a little...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would have made the same decision.. Ability to record 3 streams at one time... Totally cool. Ability to record 4 streams at once. Priceless.  Well not Priceless but still rocks!!! The 722K also has the ability to save your configuration to your remote so if you ever have to replace it it makes live easier. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> The 722K also has the ability to save your configuration to your remote so if you ever have to replace it it makes live easier.
> 
> Let us know how it works out.


I knew that it had a learning remote, or I think I knew that, but I'm not sure I understand what you are saying here... Can you enlighten me?

What I expect to happen is just what I got in the years I had the Vip622, excellent performance! I think I had one replaced over the HDMI port issue, but then near perfection in operation. I never (well, almost never) grumbled about the 622. When I switched to DirecTV, I did so because Dish was dawdling with HD and I wanted my SciFi (SyFy) in HD!

I got what I contracted for from Direct, and the cautions some here gave me about their HDDVRs turned out to be correct, but it wasn't too bad at first. Then the updates came.... Operation got slower and slower, skip-to-end became more the norm even when all I wanted was skip-past-ads, and the unresponsiveness of the rcvr to the remote became so irritating. It is very apparent to me that the Direct HDDVRs are more a unit in developement and not a ready for primetime product and I decided I don't want to be in the Beta stage regardless of what they call it. I don't lose anything except the 101 channel on Direct which is great, and I gain more in HD movie channels if I decide to keep the premiums.

I don't regret the switch to Direct, but am looking forward to my return to Dish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My understanding is that you can save your timers etc into the remote so if you need to swap receivers at some later data you can just download your configuration and you are good to go. No more having to recreate those timers etc.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

With the 722k you get a 20.0 IR and a 21.0 IR/UHF remotes. The remotes have a System Wizard that can backup your receiver settings and timers to the remote. Then, if you have to replace the receiver you can restore the settings and timers from the remote to the new receiver. Neat stuff.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> My understanding is that you can save your timers etc into the remote so if you need to swap receivers at some later data you can just download your configuration and you are good to go. No more having to recreate those timers etc.


Wow!! I'll have to look into that. thanks for the info


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had completely forgotten about the "smart" remote features... so that's a bonus too, although, I guess the only time that feature really is useful is when your receiver fails  So hopefully you never get to use that feature!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, the installation was today. As per usual, the service order was hosed up. Had me down for a 722k and a 322 and 4 TVs, which isn't what I ordered. We got that change done, so I'm ok with Dish on that. Installation wasn't the best experience I've ever had, but certainly not the worst. Supposed to be here between noon-and 5, showed up at nearly 6! But he did call to update me, so that's not so bad.

Equipment install went OK after that. Well, until they called to activate. The Dish said no I couldn't have a 722k 'cause I was only on one TV. My answer was 722k or I'll stay with Direct!! You know the result of that. Authorization missed my Platinum HD free for 3 months, but that is corrected now too.

I'm having a minor irritant that may need to either burn in or get checked. Occasionally it will lose the signal. Pop into the menu and cancel, and the picture is back. No rhyme or reason that I can see. I'll give it a day or two to see if it clears up.

The OTA tuners are working fine. I get all but one channel on both of them. It is an antenna pointing issue I'm sure and I may or may not futz around trying to get that last channel. Running off of a glorified set of amp'd rabbit ears from Radio Shack. Damn good imo.

I know that some claim Dish's HD isn't as good as Direct's. My opinion is that they are different with one not any better than the other.

Now I just need time to re-orient myself around Dish's menu and channel structure again and all will be good. I'm going to leave the Direct stuff running until I'm sure the little glitch is fixed or corrects itself.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm having a minor irritant that may need to either burn in or get checked. Occasionally it will lose the signal. Pop into the menu and cancel, and the picture is back. No rhyme or reason that I can see. I'll give it a day or two to see if it clears up.


I recorded 4 events overnight, 2 on the OTA and 2 on the Sat tuners. All recorded great, no burps at all.

The glitch with the dropping signal seems to have worked itself out, or at least it didn't show up in the overnight recordings, nor watching this morning. I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## O2BNTEXAS (Aug 4, 2009)

I basically got the same deal and had all installed last Saturday...8/01. My 722K has had a problem from the start. It sometimes turns on OK and everything works for about a half hour to an hour then the unit stops responding to the remote…unit locks up?. I hit the reset button…it reboots and still no response to the remote. I’ve unplugged the unit for 5 min or so then plugged back in…nothing. I’ve searched the forums to no avail. Any thoughts before I call tech support…

Regards


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Try removing the batteries from the remote and then replacing them. That will reset the remote in case it is having a problem. The smarter these remotes get, the more likely they can have problems of their own.


----------



## O2BNTEXAS (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Chuck A. I should have stated that I use the Logitec 1000. Either way, the condition is the same regardless of which remote I use. Tonight, it stoppd working after TV2 was turned off.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> ... Authorization missed my Platinum HD free for 3 months, but that is corrected now too....


I missed what you got for your basic package but Dish has PlutinumHD going for free, no charge at all - let alone for 3 months. I just did an online chat yesterday and had the $10 monthly charge removed.


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just upgraded to the 722k from the 622. When the installer came by he saw my external antenna behind the tv. He asked if I still wanted to get locals OTA. I said yes and he went to the truck and got the OTA module and added it to the receiver. Nothing was ever mentioned about cost. He finished up, I signed the paper work and he was on his way.


----------

